# Question regarding the Tamiya 1/350th Nuclear Enterprise Model



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

I e-mailed Thomas regarding this but I thought I'd post it here too. To any of you guys who have built the Tamiya 1/350th Nuclear Carrier Enterprise kit....how much harder is it compared to the Revell 1/400th version? Also how much bigger is it compared to the Revell 1/400th version? If you guys can post pics of your completed Tamiya 1/350th Nuclear Carrier Enterprise kits I'd appreciate it too.  Again that is IF any of you guys have built one...

Trent


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Model Warships ...this the Aircraft Carrier gallery, including many excellent build of the Tamiya 1:350 Big E. David Gatt has done one of the best builds of this lady, but be aware he used an extensive amount of aftermarket brass and scratch-built many corrections in the kit.

The Tamiya kit is a reasonable representation of the 1980's configuration, but lacks many of the more recent refit additions, including all the new radar equipment. Also, I understand the decal sheet is sorely lacking.

The Revell kit is a 1961 configuration of the Big E. As launched, she had a distinctive "beehive" radar array and no armaments. In 1981, after a 3 year refit, she had a more conventional radar array and carried extensive modern defensive platforms, including Sea Sparrow missiles and 3 Phalax CIWS emplacements.

The aircraft has also changed significantly over the years. Tamiya produces 2 packages of aircraft in 1:350 scale, and now Trumpeter has some excellent 1:350 aircraft kits, many of which are or were carried by the Enterprise.

The Revell kit looks more complete in terms of the airwing and markings, but again, you are building the 1961 as-launched configuration, NOT as she is seen in service today.


----------



## ArizonaBB39 (Dec 4, 2004)

I have not built this kit personally, but I have built other kits by Tamiya and they are top notch. You will have to get aftermarket accesories to really make this an amazing ship. You could even go a step further like this gentleman did on his: http://www.modelshipgallery.com/gallery/cv/cvn-65/350-pr/cvn-index.html

www.modelwarships.com is a great place for all your naval model needs. I've been a member there for quite some time, and I am a moderator there on the boards, come on over and visit us sometime.


----------

